# ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار



## بنت الله (22 أغسطس 2006)

انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار كل ما افكر فيـــــــها احتار
لما اتأمل فيك الاقيـــــــــك لغز يحيـــــر الافكـــــــــار 
وحياتـــــك دي سر غريب تشهد لعمل روحي عجيب 
القرار
انت سميت بشر وبقيــــت زي ملايكة السمــــــــــــا 
ولا ملاك سبت سمــــــاك وبقيت بشر زينـــــــــــــا 

قلبك عاش التوبة حيـــاة روح الله بالحــــــب ملاه 
لما سمعت الرب نـــــداك سبت الدنيا ورحت وراه 
دست المال ويا الشهوات حب العالم فيك كان مات

عشت وحيد في الصحرا سنين في جهاد صلب ونعمة
بتواضع سحق الشياطين جم حاربوك قلت انا مسكين
بالحكمة وروح الايمان ارشدت جموع الرهبان

يا حضن بيدفينــــــــــا يا أبوه بتشفع فينـــــا 
خلي حياتك تبقي منار ليسوع مرشد يهديـــنا
احنا تعابي هنا اسندنا بصلاتك اطلب عنـــــــا​


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

الاجمل ميانش منك حاجه لبس العدراء كان الحشمه امراه فاضله من يجدها ثمنا يفوق اللولوء


----------



## samyatia84 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

سلام المسيح 
                    يا ريت لو تبقي ترنيمه لو موجوده ممكن ترسلها والر ب يعوض تعب محبتكم
                                                                                                          اخيكم الخاطي الضعيف
                                                                                                                       سامي


----------



## elghaly2005 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

الرب يعوضكم خيراً . الترنيمة رائعة وكنت أنتظرها طويلاً.


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

شكرا لكم كنت منتظرها وياريت لو ترنيمه فى يوم من الايام وفى اجمل الاحلام وشك---------------را لتعبكم


----------



## ramezmikhael (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

u can download the song from here and it is from aghapy channel

http://www.4shared.com/file/27581537/bdfb021a/___-_.html


----------



## looris (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس جميلة جدا جدا وانا بحب النوع دة من الترانيم وفى تمجيد للانبا انطونيوس  ياريت نسمعة وربنا يعوضكم  امين :yaka:


----------



## remorom (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

الف شكرررررررررررر


----------



## cobcob (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

*الترنيمة من شريط "صوت من البرية" 
والشريط موجود فى منتدانا 
ليك الموضوع:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32724&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%D1%ED%C9​الشريط فيه مجموعة ترانيم عن الانبا أنطونيوس وترانيم تانية*


----------



## looris (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

الترانيم التى ارسلتها جميلة ربنا يعوضك لكنى نفسى فى تمجيد الانبا انطونيوس فى كنيسة الابكار  يعوضك الرب خير شكرا


----------



## mico2005 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

*شكرا جدا ليك​*


----------



## man4truth (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

*شكرا​*


----------



## totty (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

_جارى التحميييل

ميرسى _​


----------



## soheir (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار*

ترنيمة جميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

